

Ask HN: What other subject areas are ripe for something like Hacker Monthly? - puffl

Hacker Monthly strikes me as a great idea, and seems to be emerging as a successful product, which got me wondering what other topics/niches would benefit from this sort of online magazine hybrid. Any thoughts?
======
ljf
I always think, when someone is ASKING for a niche, then their project is
doomed to fail. Things run well when people care in, believe in, live and
breathe the thing they are selling/supporting/running.

If you don't having something within yourself that fits that bill then don't
just try to service someone else's whim - you will never truly be 'in' it.

I've set up countless forums, sites and groups - those that did well were
those that I wanted to do well, that i totally understood and that i believed
in. Every failure I've had has come from me not understanding what someone
else (the audience) would want out of the site, as i am not the target market.

You can do a lot of work to get yourself into the mind of the target market -
but it's far far better if YOU are the target.

~~~
puffl
Thanks for the reply. I wasn't really asking for a niche so I could set up the
magazine; I just thought it would make for an interesting discussion.

But I can see now that it probably looks like I'm just asking people to
provide me with potential business ideas.

